# NBA 2017-18 Competition: make your predictions, rival players around the world and win 1250 euros!



## StakeHunters (Oct 10, 2017)

*StakeHunters* in cooperation with Pinnacle presents NBA 2017-18 competition.
2017 October 17th - November 23

Make predictions daily, follow your progress from NBA 2017-18 season start till the first break on Thanksgiving and win your part of *€1250 *prize pool! 
Every day you will be able to make your predictions for Winner, Handicap and Total lines with just a few clicks.
NBA Betting Competition has *two separate leaderboards*. Main one, where 30 winners will share €750 and _weekly _leaderboard_:_ 5 separate weeks with additional prize pool of €500. You can win your share no matter when you join!

Register on Stakehunters.com or connect with your Facebook account and start making predictions right away.
Competition is free, StakeHunters and Pinnacle accounts required.

Invite your friends and compete against them - let the best ones win!

Free NBA Tipsters Competition on StakeHunters


----------

